# hung up on ads.capablenet.com



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

screen seems to be freezing on that...i can manually navigate to forums but would like to do a search now but cant


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm seeing the same thing, but I can't even get into the forums.
Started this afternoon, around 6pm MDT. (Sunday, 5-25-08)

I end up at a Dell search page (work computer, no way I'd buy a dell) saying ads.capablenet.com/blah blah couldn't be found.

If keep going back and refreshing, the forums sometimes come up,
but only for that page, once I try to go to another page, I get the error again.

There's gotta be a way to let the forums load if ads.capablenet.com can't be reached.


phox


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Right after I made the above post, ads.capablenet.com totally died and I was no longer able to visit TiVo Community forums.

After installing Firefox on the computer here at work, I can again peruse the forums.

I guess Firefox doesn't care about missing ads as much as IE does.


phox


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

I cannot read the forums hardly at all.....................


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

apologies for this, guys

we had issues with one of our boxes and holidays affected the reaction speed to the problem

should be fixed now


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

It would also be nice if the solution were not merely getting the ads to work, but also to enable the forum to come up even when the ads don't work. I also was not able to visit TCF yesterday for this reason.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Well, I guess everybody needs a little break now and then.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Sorry, but there is still a problem.

I'm sure it will get fixed tomorrow.

Have a great Memorial Day.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

I wish there was a way to turn off the ads with one setting...i might look into how to implement that

As far as today goes, our box had problems again and our hosting provider swapped out memory and CPU...hopefully one of these fixes the issues


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

There is if you use Firefox with a certain addon. 

I won't mention it here because the owners of the forum wouldn't like it. Although I'm sure they know of it. Once the problem is fixed, I'll turn it back on as I like to have that particular ad at the top of the forum.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, I normally don't bother blocking ads (I have a kind of automatic ad blocker in my brain after being online for 18+ years), but I tossed ads.capablenet.com into Adblock Plus today just so I could get the forums to load in Firefox. It was really bad.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

My raw firefox install worked fine yesterday.
(good thing it's a holiday, our IT guys won't like that I installed something without permission)

I did get "unable to display this page" on the side and top of the forums, but the forums were able to load.


phox


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Seems to be working now. I'm sure the advertisers on the top will be happy now. 

Edit: Now it's down again.


----------



## Steven R Jones (Jan 10, 2005)

Good people of TCF, we experienced additional hiccups earlier today and have decided to take down all the ads on the site immediately until we can determine the root cause. The last thing we want is to negatively interfere with your experience on the site.

So, for now, consider this an extended ad holiday. Your regularly scheduled (and ad-supported) programming will continue.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steven R Jones said:


> Good people of TCF, we experienced additional hiccups earlier today and have decided to take down all the ads on the site immediately until we can determine the root cause. The last thing we want is to negatively interfere with your experience on the site.
> 
> So, for now, consider this an extended ad holiday. Your regularly scheduled (and ad-supported) programming will continue.


Wait just a friggin' minute. I paid extra for an ad free experience, and now everyone gets it for free. I scream unfair!

I figure my ad-free costs at ~.08 (cents) a day. Kindly credit my account until the ads are fully restored. Which, of course, I won't be able to tell.

Don't make me threaten class action, buddy, 'cause I'll do it.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

The site is still freezing up like crazy..can barely click from thread to thread...take like a minute at least to switch from page to page or thread to thread.

When will this stop???


----------

